

How Funware Revolutionizes the Business - vyrotek
http://gametheoryonline.com/2010/08/12/funware-video-game-industry-mechanics-gameify

======
vyrotek
Its also important to note that status or public reputation seems to be just
as important as fun these days. People expect the ability to show off their
accomplishments or achievements with their friends in games and sites now. The
mentality seems to be "If I can't show-off how awesome I am at doing
something, why bother doing it?"

